

Starbucks 'paid just £8.6m UK tax in 14 years' - k-mcgrady
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19967397

======
doctorwho
Anyone who whines about this (a) doesn't understand international tax law and
(b) has never run their own business. Corporate tax on profits is a pure money
grab. If you tax profits to the point where it's no longer profitable for
companies to be in your country they will leave and then you get ZERO benefit
from their presence, like salary tax, sales tax, employees putting
discretionary cash back into the economy etc. When countries start doing
something FOR companies instead of doing things TO them (like suing them) then
they can ask for more money. Until that day comes I say that corporations
should keep whatever the law allows them to keep and "ethics" (it really has
nothing to do with ethics) be damned.

